# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne

## xjoan

hoi allemaal,
rond november 2011 begon ik acne te krijgen, toen besloot ik met de microgynon 30 te beginnen. de onstekingen op mijn gezicht verdwenen, maar er ontstonden allemaal kleine puistjes en mijn gezicht was steeds heel rood.. 
ik ben naar de huidtherapeut gegaan om met fruitzuur te beginnen, alleen ben er toch niet mee begonnen omdat het me te aggresief leek. wel kreeg ik een goede reinigingsmousse van louis widmer mee waardoor mijn huid al minder rood werd.

3 maanden geleden ben ik begonnen met de yasmine pil, met de hoop dat mijn huid egaal werd. ik merk dat mijn huid verbeterd qua egaalheid, ook doordat ik nu 1 keer bij de schoonheidsspecialiste ben geweest die mijn onzuiverheden verwijderde (zeker voor herhaling vatbaar).
Toch heb ik nog een hele rode huid.. het zijn allemaal kleine rode vlekjes, het lijken littekentjes alleen weet echt niet wat ik er mee moet..
als ik een kleurgevende creme op heb ziet mijn huid er stukken beter uit, als ik dat niet heb voel ik me erg onzeker door al die rode vlekjes.
als ik 's morgens wakker word krijg ik na een halfuur een ontzettende glimmende rode huid, als ik het dan reinig ziet mijn huid er weer fris uit maar heeft het nog steeds die rode vlekjes..
als ik me inspan worden de vlekjes nog roder.. 
alleen aan het eind van de dag worden de vlekjes weer minder..
en zo gaat het alle dagen door..
heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of advies voor me?
groetjes Joan

----------

